# New Member



## redidbull (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello all.  I have benn searching the internet alot about bottles. My Dad passed in 2016, age 95, and he was very much into bottle collecting. I had some interest in them but know nothing about them compared to him. I was more into cars and electronics. I do not want to just throw them away but I don't need to make a fortune. I want someone to get a nice bottle and enjoy them like my Dad did. We live in SWCT and when they were building new athletic fields at our beach area my Dad got to talking to the guys digging. He had been in an industrial accident to his leg and needed to keep moving so he walked alot. Anyway when ever they would find a bottle they would put it on the fence for him. Hw also bought from tag sales and flea markets. When I get organized I will post some of them and ask for any input if you do not mind. Thanks and I apologize for my ignorance in advance. Thanks. Jim


----------



## martyfoley (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome redidbull.  You can expect help here about bottles as the members here are very knowledgeable.  Will be looking forward to your posts. Enjoy the website.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2020)

Sorry about the loss of your father.  We'll be glad to help in any way.  When you have time, pictures of a few of the bottles will be a good way to get a feel of what your father had and go from there.


----------



## redidbull (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you both. I have a few of the "cast off" bottles here. There are also throw away like Groush bottles and other modern ones. There are some milk bottles and a few others. I will post them tomorrow. My Wife had knee surgery on the 13th so I am at her beckon call. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## redidbull (Jan 23, 2020)

Good evening, I finally took a couple of pix of the bottles I grabbed from the garage. Are bottles with screw on caps usually not worth much?  A couple of these bottles also have no markings at all. Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## slugplate (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi Jim, welcome. I will certainly help out in the best way I can. Bottle hunting, digging and collecting is an awesome hobby and I hope you can carry on with the legacy. My sympathies for your loss.


----------



## redidbull (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you. I really never thought of carrying on with it. My Dad had quite a few books on bottles. I heading to that house tomorrow and I'll see if I can find some.  Thanks again. Jim


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

redidbull said:


> Thank you. I really never thought of carrying on with it. My Dad had quite a few books on bottles. I heading to that house tomorrow and I'll see if I can find some.  Thanks again. Jim


It's a great hobby that is very rewarding. I'm not merely thinking about monetary value, but the intrinsic joy of being outside, the excitement of the find, and finding personal reward for your hard work. There will be days were you find nothing...but when you do it feels like you hit the jackpot. Honestly, I don't think you'd be on here if you weren't interested. I say go for it and enjoy the time.


----------



## redidbull (Oct 25, 2020)

Good evening. Over the past few months we have been cleaning the basement at my Parents house. There asre many, many, more bottles than I knew of. i am going to keep many of those that I like but there are at least 2 to 3 boxes of them. Where do you all suggest selling these? I don't know values so I am at the mercy of those on ebay if I go that route. I really would like to have them go to those that appreciate them. I am in CT so if anyone knows of local groups please let me know. Thanks. Jim


----------

